# Jimmy Renex.....you, you, YOU!!!!



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

LOL, It's been eons since you have graced us with your presense, nor have you given us any updates on HISSY! What is going on, man?!?!? Let us know how that bundle of sweet Canadian goose feathers is doing as well as yourself and all your critters

I *HATE* having to come after you like this...you should be more forthcoming & willing to divulge information with us!!!!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

'Cuz ifn' ya' ain't 'fessed up by sundown tomorra', we're gittin' a posse togedder' and a'comin' after ya'!

Pardner Pidgey


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Give him hell, Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmm, I've been wonderin' the same thing, y'all!

Looks like there may be more than a couple of "hellin's" goin' down!

OF COURSE, *ASKIN' NICELY* MAY BE BETTER THAN ALL THE MALE POSTURIN'...

Pleeeease, Mr. Jimmy? We shore would like to hear from you VERY MUCH! THANK YOU!     

Love and Hugs from Ms. Shi
... and the rest of the forum


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

LOL
  
Hey Folks....
It has been a long time... But I promise, I have been thinking about you guys and the forum. I will be taking some pics soon and be posting them soon....
Hissy is still doing great!!!! He is very content in the barnyard. Being wild, he seems to be able to handle these cooler temperatures with ease. Pics to come soon! Promise!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Jimmy

Great to see you again! We've missed you and your critters.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the update Jimmy.  
Glad to hear all is well with you & your barnyard buddies.  

Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Jimmy, 

Finally, an update! I'm glad to hear all is well with you and the critters and Hissy of course Looking forward to seeing the new pictures when you get them up for us


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Jimmy,

glad to SEE  you posting.

Please update us with some nice pictures, when you get a chance.

Thanks


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Jimmy,

Good to see you posting again.

Thanks for the update, glad to hear Hissy is doing well, and will wait for pictures.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Jimmy, glad to hear all is well and a new batch of pictures is on the way .

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Jimmy, 

Don't forget to include any interesting things Hissy might have done or has done since you updated us last time Do you have any suspicions on whether or not Hissy is male or female yet? Can't wait for the pictures


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*THANK YOU, JIMMY FOR THE UPDATE! WE LOOK FORWARD TO PICTURES AND MORE BARNYARD UPDATES!!*    


*(please note that Jimmy posted AFTER I had asked nicely! So  Brad and Pidgey...)*


----------

